# Sticky  STRAPS! A comprehensive list...



## handwound

Let's let this thread run for a couple of days and then I'll sticky the total list, OK? Please post up any additions/changes you would like to make to this list!

Aaron Bespoke Straps ( https://www.aaronbespoke.com/ )

Atelier Du Bracelet Parisien Straps ( http://www.abp-paris.com/ )

Atelier Du Cuir (finest leather watch straps by DuCuir on Etsy)

Banda Straps ( http://www.banda.com/ )

BandRBands ( http://www.bandrbands.com/index.aspx )

Bas and Lokes ( http://www.basandlokes.com/home.html )

BigB (http://www.watches24seven.com/)

Bob Straps ( http://www.waccex.de/catalog/ )

BRUSNITCYN straps (https://www.instagram.com/brusnitcyn/)

Canotage Straps ( http://canotage-strap.blogspot.fr/ )

Combat Straps ( http://www.combat-straps.com/ )

Corrigia Straps ( www.corrigia.com )

Da Luca Straps (www.dalucastraps.com)

D8B (http://d8b-world.blogspot.com)

Dangerous9Straps (http://Dangerous9straps.blogspot.com)

David Lane (www.davidlane-design.com)

Delaurian Straps (http://www.delaurian.com/ )

Diaboliq Product Design ( https://diaboliqstraps.jimdofree.com/ )

DirkStraps http://www.paneristi.com/straps/dirk/index.html ( [email protected] )

DON Straps ( http://www.homestead.com/rlx/DON6.html )

Europelli ( http://www.europelli.com/ )

Everest Bands ( https://www.everestbands.com/ )

Ferreti Straps ( [email protected] ) http://www.ferrettiwatches.com/

GaboMagic ( [email protected] )

Germano ( http://www.germano.de/ )

Greg Stevens Straps ( https://www.gregstevensdesign.com/ )

HKTAN ( email: [email protected] )

Jabba Handmade Straps ( http://jabbastraps.blogspot.com/ )

JR Straps (email: [email protected])

JSC Straps ( [email protected] )

Julien Landa ( www.landastraps.com )

KAKTUS Straps ( email: [email protected] )

Martu Straps ( www.martuleather.com )

Mays-Berlin (www.mays-berlin.com)

MF Straps ( https://www.manifatturefirenze.it/home.php )

Molina Straps ( email: [email protected] )

PAC straps ( http://pac-straps.webs.com/ - [email protected] )

Panatime ( www.panatime.com )

Rubber B Straps ( https://rubberb.com/en )

SanDave Vintage n AmmoStraps ( [email protected] )

Septimus ( http://septimusstraps.blogspot.com/ )

Simona ( http://www.simonastraps.com/ )

Stitches and Buckles ( https://stitchesandbuckles.com/ )

Stone Creek Straps (www.stonecreekstraps.com)

StrapMastersEUROPE (Email: [email protected] )

Strap-Works ( http://www.strap-works.com/ )

Taikonaut Straps ( http://www.taikonaut-time.com )

Tat's ( http://www.atelierthibot.com/ )

TC Straps/Mario Paci ( www.tcstraps.com www.mariopaci.com )

TheWatchBoys ( www.thewatchboys.com )

Toshi Straps (www.toshi-straps.co.uk)

TT Straps ( [email protected] )

VintagerStraps ( http://vintagerstraps.com/ )

Wotancraft Straps ( https://www.wotancraft.tw/en/for-watch )


----------



## carman63

*Re: A comprehensive strap list!*

JR Straps (email: [email protected])
Stone Creek Straps (www.stonecreekstraps.com)
Strap Code (www.strap-code.com) - could also be Taikonut sister site
Heroic18 (www.heroic18.com)
Zack aka Red12 (www.red12straps.com)

I'll look for others. I probably missed a few b-)


----------



## SmashingHarlots

*Re: A comprehensive strap list!*

How about arranging them in alphabetical order?


----------



## StrapLuxe

*Re: A comprehensive strap list!*

StrapLuxe straps (www.strapluxe.com)


----------



## handwound

*Re: A comprehensive strap list!*



SmashingHarlots said:


> How about arranging them in alphabetical order?


I'll do that when we have a more complete list, SH.

Thanks!


----------



## VazLube

*Re: A comprehensive strap list!*

List of official OEM straps here Scroll down and click which watch model.


----------



## carman63

*Simona Straps*

If you want Simona Straps you better get your order in soon. She's taking a break soon. :-(


----------



## HelloNasty1

*Re: Simona Straps*

Great idea handwound, thanks for the effort. Very useful!


----------



## UTTrading

Thanks for the effort!

My name is Ted Su and my website is:

www.teddy-straps.com

Thank you!

Ted Su(TW)


----------



## Simon

Dont think I saw this one from London UK - awesome handmade straps by member on WUS Rich - http://www.toshi-straps.co.uk/

Normally with you within a fortnight from firm order

s


----------



## DaLuca Straps

My name is Daniel and I create ALL my straps, which are EXTREMELY unique, handmade, leather, one of a kind and very reasonably priced. Check out my site for more information:

www.DaLucaStraps.com

-Daniel


----------



## trailhead

gunny straps


----------



## fran91

great sticky post,
feel free to visit us at : 
http://septimusstraps.blogspot.com/
we are located in Paris.

Cheers.


----------



## RGRAY

Your Zeugma strap is wrong. ;-)

http://www.zeugmastraps.com/

http://s165.photobucket.com/albums/u79/zeugmastraps/CUSTOM%20MADE%20STRAPS/

I love his straps.


----------



## kiwidj

Wow! Zeugma is a new one to me. Very nice indeed. Shame a lot of the good ones are sold.


----------



## RGRAY

Here's Rob Montana's website and email.

http://www.thestrapsmith.com/The_StrapSmith/Welcome.html


----------



## jswing

*jswing straps*

http://jswingstraps.blogspot.com/


----------



## kiwidj

The OEM straps. Hope you can read Japanese... :roll: :-d


----------



## Jamal

Hello guys

Has anyone bought straps from StrapCulture ( http://www.strapculture.com/ ) ?

I've seen a few that i would like to get my hands on but i was wondering about their quality. Any feedback would be much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## kiwidj

Jamal said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Has anyone bought straps from StrapCulture ( http://www.strapculture.com/ ) ?
> 
> I've seen a few that i would like to get my hands on but i was wondering about their quality. Any feedback would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


I've bought a couple from them. Quality's great and so is the service. Buy with confidence. :-!


----------



## TruRadiomier

Gunnystraps : www.gunnystraps.blogspot.com:-!


----------



## David Woo

Micah Dirksen, Napa Valley
http://www.vintagerstraps.com/
DW


----------



## joehwrfc

there is also WOTANCRAFT, check out the website all looks really great! ive just ordered a Gladigator strap from them and ill let you know what they are like when i arrives!


----------



## medicalseo

Ferreti Straps ( [email protected] ) 
http://www.ferrettiwatches.com/

Ted's Straps (www.teddy-straps.com) 
Email: [email protected]

ZeugmaStraps ( http://www.zeugmastraps.com/ ) 
http://s165.photobucket.com/albums/u...MADE%20STRAPS/:thanks


----------



## dashone

This may be a tad off-subject, but can anyone provide a list--or a single, superior purveyor--of Panerai-type deploy(ant)ment clasps, specifically to fit Panerai 40mm watch case sizes? Ideally I’d like to find an original Panerai clasp (so marked) or several of them; used, but not abused would be fine. Failing that, a high-quality OEM source.
Thank you.


----------



## kandyredcoi

can you please add: www.CTDesigns.us to the list.

Thank You!


----------



## danielb

http://d8b-world.blogspot.com :-! :-! :-!


----------



## handwound

Done, Daniel and KandyRed.


----------



## danielb

handwound said:


> Done, Daniel and KandyRed.


Thank You


----------



## kandyredcoi

handwound said:


> Done, Daniel and KandyRed.


thank you kind sir :-!


----------



## Dangerous9

Please add Dangerous9straps:

http://Dangerous9straps.blogspot.com

http://[email protected]

Thanks Very Much!!


----------



## NopanicDk

Home made straps from Dk.

Vistit: www.Footprint-straps.dk


----------



## [email protected]

*Hi
If i may ,i would like to add my own site;
*http://www.orb-straps.com
*thank-you
paul
*


----------



## bonekrusher

Do they have odd sized straps ready to go or is it all custom.;-)


----------



## handwound

Does *who* have ready to go straps?


----------



## paolo18

Hi Trent, can you please add Paolo18 straps on your list? and here's my photoalbum if need any link.

Picasa Web Albums - paolo18straps

thanks!!

best,
Paul


----------



## pacostagli

Hello there,

if you get a moment, please add *PAC Straps*

[email protected]

thanks!


----------



## mayastig

septimus straps from Paris :-!

Septimus leather Straps


----------



## Bas and Lokes

Bas and Lokes, of course
www.BasAndLokes.com

Thank you!


----------



## jooboy

David Lane Design: www.davidlane-design.com


----------



## Kananta1

Hello there,

Black RL makes real 100% handmade watch straps.

http://www.blackrl.com
http://www.blackrl.eu
http://www.blackrl.de
http://www.blackrl.nl


----------



## mattcantwin

If you are still adding to the list, Julien Landa makes some great straps.

http://www.landastraps.com


----------



## kelgyp

Does anyone know if Smat aka pam2pam ( http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c388/pam2pam/ ) still produce straps?

The email address provided on photobucket bounced.


----------



## dazed1

Is there a place to get decent bracelets and not just straps?


----------



## jooboy

dazed1 said:


> Is there a place to get decent bracelets and not just straps?


I've never run across an aftermarket bracelet maker. Doesn't mean it doesn't exist, but all that I've seen are straps.


----------



## carman63

dazed1 said:


> Is there a place to get decent bracelets and not just straps?


Strap Code sells a non-OEM style bracelet for Panerai.
-Jim


----------



## don of the net

Don offer's great value and the quality is good.DON Straps (DON6)


----------



## Cru Jones

*Re: A comprehensive strap list!*



VazLube said:


> List of official OEM straps here Scroll down and click which watch model.


hi,

anyone know if ALL OEM straps are on panerai's Web site?

there seems to be only eight luminor 44mm leather straps for adjustable buckle.

is that right?

would a jules verne fit in the deployant?

(sorry about the second question....i'm sure it's been asked countles times....)


----------



## taint it sweet

Thestrapsmith.com seems to have some decent choices. Anybody order from there before?


----------



## Tatuaje

No new strapmakers from 09/11:-(

Is it always possible to had my website to the list.

Iam a new strapmaker from Paris France.

My name is tatuaje "tat's".

I make 100% hand made straps to measure

This is my web site

HOME - PARISTRAP

And my blog for customers straps review

PARISTRAP

Thank you


----------



## tats

Tatuaje said:


> No new strapmakers from 09/11:-(
> 
> Is it always possible to had my website to the list.
> 
> Iam a new strapmaker from Paris France.
> 
> My name is *tatuaje "tat's*".
> 
> I make 100% hand made straps to measure
> 
> This is my web site
> 
> HOME - PARISTRAP
> 
> And my blog for customers straps review
> 
> PARISTRAP
> 
> Thank you


Nice name! Nice selection as well, think you might be hearing from me soon.


----------



## hemidesign

There's EBAY too..
go to ebay and type "Panerai Straps"
WOW!


----------



## Lemper

hemidesign said:


> There's EBAY too..
> go to ebay and type "Panerai Straps"
> WOW!


Nice man. Didn't think of that.


----------



## carman63

It's been a while since I've been around  Please add Vissuto Straps to the list (Visutto - Handcrafted Straps by Maikel Lau).


----------



## igory76

Hi
if it is ok for you all here is my page on Facebook and thread on WUS and emal adress

https://www.facebook.com/pages/I76-Strap-HandMade/192230654215902

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/few-my-straps-503090-5.html#post3687985

my email

[email protected]

all straps are made by me and 100% handmade

Thank you
Igor


----------



## jacklosquartatore

hi could you insert me in the list of the strap makers? here it's the facebook https://www.facebook.com/pirates.straps?fref=ts , and here the topic on WUS FS: Pirate's straps, 100% Made in Italy for a friendly price
I'm Giovanni and I'm the PR, but Stefano is the strapmaker.
If you want to contact me for international orders it's better to contact me here in WUS as "jacklosquartatore"

Thank you


----------



## tokijon

Hi I wrote in the "is this panerai real" thread but was wondering if any one dealt with watchbandsource.com they are located in orange county. They claim to be selling oem straps for below cost. I just want to verify I will be receiving what is being offered. thank you for your time. Jon


----------



## pacostagli

finally have a facebook and website for PAC Straps :-!

www.facebook.com/pacstraps

PAC Straps


----------



## vdub007

Hi!

Can you add mine to the list as well?

Bond Tailored Straps

Thanks!


----------



## Wmsons44

Two others I'm really happy with are combat straps and maddog!
Aaron of Combat straps makes a mean tribal stitch strap!


----------



## rockin'ron

Can you put me on as well?

BandRBands.com


----------



## handwound

Updated.


----------



## JohnQFord

Add these two to the list. I've bought numerous straps from both.

Combat Straps: Combat-Straps - Custom Made Watch Straps

Maartu Straps: Martu Straps - Martu


----------



## -pplz-

Best Strap I ever bought:

Corrigia.com - Corrigia-Lederwaren: panerai strap, panerai straps, panerai armband

True Vintage Strap maker !


----------



## tinpusher

Trying to bring this thread to the top to get more responses. I just picked up a speedy pro and really want to get a brown rally style strap. I've heard of Heuerville and BandrBands. In fact I really really like the cognac color that Ron does at BandrBands(pic down below from his website). The thing that turns me away from Heuerville is the price. I understand the argument that the watch cost thousands of dollars and why wouldn't I care spending a ton of money on a nice strap? I've purchased numerous straps at around the $60 or less price range that are great and are plenty nice for me. One example is the Di Modell Rallye in black. Any suggestions for other makers that do this style really well?


----------



## urbino

As a new Panerai owner, I'm wondering if this list is up-to-date. It looks like it hasn't been updated in quite a while.


----------



## Xelerion

Please add this one to the list, because he is one of the best adresses for handcrafted leatherstraps for the Panerai watches.

Mays-Berlin

www mays-berlin com


----------



## sheik_djibouti

Atelier Du Cuir
https://www.etsy.com/shop/DuCuir

Just a happy customer here.


----------



## difues

Hi, I'm sorry, I do not speak English.
I also do watch straps for Panerai - Difues Leather.
I am sending operation worldwide.
Here is my site - https://difues.com/product-tag/panerai-watch-straps/
Add it please in the first message, if possible. Thank you.


----------



## BRUSNIKA

Hello everybody!

I make the straps for Panerai...) Everything is possible!

You are welcome!

Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/brusnitcyn/


----------



## handwound

urbino said:


> As a new Panerai owner, I'm wondering if this list is up-to-date. It looks like it hasn't been updated in quite a while.


I try to update the list periodically. Did you have a strap maker that you'd like to add?


----------



## Lightofeast

Bought a python strap from lac crado.. They seem nice imo. May want to add them. Price seems relatively lower than some crafters. 

I ordered another alligator from one of the list.. Waiting for it before commenting. 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmersf

I like this list... need to buy something from here


----------



## urbino

handwound said:


> I try to update the list periodically. Did you have a strap maker that you'd like to add?


Back when I posted the comment you responded to, it seems like some of the existing links were broken. I may be misremembering that, though. I haven't tried them all, recently.

I've had my 512 on a ColaReb for a while. It matches the color of the numerals extremely well, but I have mixed feelings about the quality, so I don't know that I'd add it to the list.


----------



## sicsemperperplexus

Wondering if anybody has ordered a strap from handmadewatchstaps.com. Is the quality as good as they look?


----------



## MOV

New strap came in from Don Ginsler today. Excellent quality as always from Don.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Armidoro

you should check out jabba straps ( JABBA HANDMADE STRAPS)

Great straps and really comfy


----------



## chaskablake

Incoming today from Rob Montana, the Strap Smith...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nasser80

Kyros straps are the best 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchMeWork

Kyros' straps do look lovely, I've been going back and forth between ordering one lately. Just pulled the trigger on a Micah Ammo strap though, so I might have to wait until that comes in before I get one from Kyros. 

What color is that, the leather looks awesome!


----------



## Notorious972

I recently tried Peter Gunny straps, and the French Canotage strap : they're both awesome. 
Very fast answers, and wonderful products.


----------



## nasser80

WatchMeWork said:


> Kyros' straps do look lovely, I've been going back and forth between ordering one lately. Just pulled the trigger on a Micah Ammo strap though, so I might have to wait until that comes in before I get one from Kyros.
> 
> What color is that, the leather looks awesome!


I'm sure you will love it, you can choose the buckle too they have so many kinds. The strap fitted on my watch called "Aggra", good luck 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchMeWork

nasser80 said:


> I'm sure you will love it, you can choose the buckle too they have so many kinds. The strap fitted on my watch called "Aggra", good luck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How do you like the thickness of the straps? The only thing I'm not terribly keen on is something that borders on 6mm thick. Otherwise, they look smashing.


----------



## Dunkeljoanito

tinpusher said:


> Trying to bring this thread to the top to get more responses. I just picked up a speedy pro and really want to get a brown rally style strap. I've heard of Heuerville and BandrBands. In fact I really really like the cognac color that Ron does at BandrBands(pic down below from his website). The thing that turns me away from Heuerville is the price. I understand the argument that the watch cost thousands of dollars and why wouldn't I care spending a ton of money on a nice strap? I've purchased numerous straps at around the $60 or less price range that are great and are plenty nice for me. One example is the Di Modell Rallye in black. Any suggestions for other makers that do this style really well?
> 
> View attachment 4162986


 Great pair!! Can I see a picture of the buckle please?

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## nasser80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigvic

I remember when I first bought a Pam 111 and then buying different straps was almost an addiction. After flipping the 111 my 24mm strap collection gradually dwindled, however I’ve just acquired a 116 Ti and I’m having to start all over again! 
There are some lovely looking straps posted here, thank you for a great thread. Now, where’s my wallet...


----------



## ghia94

Notorious972 said:


> I recently tried Peter Gunny straps, and the French Canotage strap : they're both awesome.
> Very fast answers, and wonderful products.


You're right, Canotage is a great brand, handmade in France by Charles.

Another small french brand I recommend is Xamlam strap. Maxime really does a great job:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

You should see pictures of my PAM 510 on a honey vegetable tanned leather. I love it !


----------



## Notorious972

ghia94 said:


> You're right, Canotage is a great brand, handmade in France by Charles.
> 
> Another small french brand I recommend is Xamlam strap. Maxime really does a great job:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]
> 
> You should see pictures of my PAM 510 on a honey vegetable tanned leather. I love it !


Je vais regarder ça. 
I'll take a look.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## joeriot

Hello, I am looking for recommendations as to who produces the best Ammo Pouch straps out there for a 26mm/47mm. Thanks in advance!


----------



## maxymax

Folks, just wanted to share my experience with BRUSNITCYN. Got 2 Croco straps for my PAM392 & PAM682. Very impressive! Great workmanship with quality materials. I wore the Yellow on 392 for my month long overseas trip and it was a big hit. Watch was on and off my wrist constantly and the strap is holding on really well without any stress marks! Great job from BRUSNITCYN! Keep it up!


----------



## agitlits

Mario Paci Straps.

https://www.mariopaci.com/


----------



## dredzz

Do you guys know Lac Crado ? (https://www.laccrado.com/)


----------



## ashersky

Hi all, wondering if anyone could recommend a seller for rubber straps? I searched the thread for "rubber" and came up with nothing, and there are just a ton of options for sellers in the OP.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## waikeekee

High quality and arguably the best in the market for rubber straps. 

https://rubberb.com/en

https://www.everestbands.com

Please take note that Everest Bands do not sell straps for Panerai.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74

Who makes the best strap for $100?
Bosphorus Leather or Linvitta Legione?
Looking for one for 47mm radiomir.
Thanks.
Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## fath

Hello Guys,
I just want to share with you my PAM631 fancying a new Strap, CAMOUFLAGE by Wotancraft. 
I can't believe how much compliments i've had since i've been wearing it, the quality is outstanding, and the uniqueness of this is mindblowing.
Go take a look at their craft, a name well deserved. 
Check this beauty out


----------



## Ryanonarcher

Love that camo strap - definitely nothing out there like it, that I've seen.


fath said:


> Hello Guys,
> I just want to share with you my PAM631 fancying a new Strap, CAMOUFLAGE by Wotancraft.
> I can't believe how much compliments i've had since i've been wearing it, the quality is outstanding, and the uniqueness of this is mindblowing.
> Go take a look at their craft, a name well deserved.
> Check this beauty out
> View attachment 14222123


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Any suggestions for a sailcloth strap? Having trouble finding one for a 312.


----------



## nrcooled

waikeekee said:


> High quality and arguably the best in the market for rubber straps.
> 
> Rubber B Watch Bands & Straps | The Ultimate Rubber Strap
> 
> Rolex, Tudor & Panerai Aftermarket Watch Bands, Straps & Accessories
> 
> Please take note that Everest Bands do not sell straps for Panerai.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Everest now officially sells straps for Panerais. I am waiting on the fitted rubber for the Submersible.

I'll post pics after I get it this week.


----------



## flynnstone

If you haven’t considered Aaron Bespoke straps, you should certainly add him to the list of considerations. Amazing quality 👍🏻


----------



## ThaWatcher

Recently aquired a strap made by Diaboliq. Might want to add him to the list. Makes very nice handmade straps.


----------



## 1st timer

Any Canadian suppliers?


----------



## nrcooled

nrcooled said:


> Everest now officially sells straps for Panerais. I am waiting on the fitted rubber for the Submersible.
> 
> I'll post pics after I get it this week.


As an update, I did get the Everest strap but I only mounted it for about 5 minutes and realized that it was way too long for my tiny wrists.

Pulled it off and returned it. I asked them to reach out to me if they ever decide to do custom or smaller length straps.

BTW I need like a 110/75


----------



## ThaWatcher

Stitches and Buckles makes some quality straps as well.


----------



## [email protected]

Has anyone tried out the Di Modell waterproof "Chronomisso" or "Pilot" strap on a Luminor?


----------



## ksrao_74

Planning for a customized sting ray strap for 47mm pam. Would you gents suggest a tapered or a straight strap?

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716

Anyone aware of an alternative to the Rubber B Swim Skin line?









Rubber B The Ultimate Rubber Straps - Concepts


Rubber B is a luxury company based solely on innovation, that develops integrated products, which are always the very first of their kind. Rubber B is




rubberb.com





Looking for something rubber with the alligator appearance but I'm not very eager to fork out $300 on a rubber strap.


----------



## ksrao_74

paulrrt1 said:


> Horus Straps when on sale especially when it's the combo pack.


Thanks. Will chk out.

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716

Thoughts on a submersible style strap on an 8 Day?


----------



## bigclive2011

Have we included Dr Phil who trades as strapssss on the bay?
Great straps at great prices.


----------



## handwound

Updated.


----------



## Rodentman

Lovely bespoke straps made by Micah at Vintager


----------



## Daniel Hunter

Heroic18 is no longer in business. It's a shame, they were my go to for straps for a long time. I have them on my 88 and 510.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Daniel Hunter said:


> Heroic18 is no longer in business. It's a shame, they were my go to for straps for a long time. I have them on my 88 and 510.


That's extremely unfortunate, he made 3 straps for me in late June and we had been corresponding via WhatsApp. As you probably know Oleg is from Ukraine and had been displaced a number of times. Hoping all is well with him and his family.


----------



## ghks416

RECOMMEND!!
Marronstudio strap (MARRON STUDIO - 마론스튜디오)


----------



## ghks416

Recommend 
Marronstudio Strap!
can find out their bespoke straps via Instagram page
MARRON⚡STUDIO ⌚STRAPS 마론스튜디오 (@marronstudio.straps) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## Luftgekuhlt

Lastlineofdefense said:


> That's extremely unfortunate, he made 3 straps for me in late June and we had been corresponding via WhatsApp. As you probably know Oleg is from Ukraine and had been displaced a number of times. Hoping all is well with him and his family.


Oleg Stepenko is Hurricane 13 Straps - NOT HEROIC 18!!!! Oleg is most definitely still in business.


----------

